# How to Connect Two (Prefinished) Roundover Edges



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

Guys, looking for the smartest way to join two boards that have already come pre-finished with roundovers. I know this is more complex than doing the roundover from scratch and just using the router to do it once. If this were an option I'd have done it but these boards have a highly specific finish that I need to preserve.

Ideally I'd like to have the roundover edges align perfectly - just like an original routing job.

I can conceive some fairly complex cuts to fit these in, but was curious if I'm missing some fairly obvious trick/cut to get them to connect well.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

45 the roundovers the cut it off on back piece :<)))


----------



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorry I should have been more specific. I'm not creating a right angle frame. I am joining / terminating 6 pieces into a single board.

So in that diagram, imagine that the shape will be "T" shape, not an "L" shape when joined.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

is this what you are trying to do ?










are you making a spice rack or a bookshelf ?
if you could tell the size of the boards and what you are making,
and maybe some photos, that might help us help you.

.

.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

what GR8hunter said. You miter the roundovers off of the piece that tees in. Remove material in the mating piece to that profile.


----------



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

@dhzelton that's exactly what I was thinking. Next question - how do you make that cut?

If I use a Jigsaw I will never get that accurate. I can't figure out a way to guarantee the most accurate connection possible. Any help here would be great.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Kreg makes a jig to do it, (of course), but whew…. that's production quantity cash. I can't, maybe another LJ can but I know Norm showed it pretty well with a back saw, can't remember which project it was, but it was a tall case with glass doors.


----------



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

@ChefHDAN outside of using that Kreg tool, I do like the idea of dropping in the router bit so make the initial cut into either side of the receiving board and then just chopping out the interior with successive passes. Not sure what the Kreg unit buys me there (I may be msising something) but it's a really clever trick.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's their how to


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Do you have scraps? Without a jig i would probably try a cove router bit the same diameter as the roundover and try it like stile and rail sets for cabinet doors


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Cut on the waste side and pare wit a sharp chisel.
Use a saddle guide for paring the two 45° cut and a straight piece of wood for the long part.
Have a look at this blog
5th and 6th picture from the bottom.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Plagued by double taps…..


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Sommerfeld s also has a system for making a beaded face frame joint. It s TS mounted for the inset cuts, and they bead on the router table. Price isn t cheap, but a little less than the Kreg fence deal. Though the fence may have other possibilities?
> 
> YouTube of the Sommerfeld s below.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

I would make a small jig to hold it and then cut the end with a forstner bit the same size as the roundover…jig would have a slot for the moulding and an existing hole that the bit would go into.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

See here what I mean.
Smitty has just found such a jig.
But you can make one yourself if it doesn't need to be adaptable.


----------

